# Kilcooleys Hotel, Ballybunion



## divadsnilloc (15 Feb 2008)

We have been invited to a wedding in Ballybunion and accommodation is being arranged in the above hotel. I have Googled etc etc but have come up with nothing. Anybody heard of it?


----------



## baffled (15 Feb 2008)

Kilcoolys is the restaurant part of Iragh Ti Connor.  Havent eaten or stayed there but restraunt is supposed to be good.  http://www.ireland-guide.com/establishment/iragh_ti_connor.3603.html


----------



## divadsnilloc (18 Feb 2008)

Cheers Baffled, thought I was becoming the victim of an elaborate wind up, but the place does exist!!


----------



## ajapale (18 Feb 2008)

We ate there in May of 2007. They meal was ok but the service was very slow and disorganised.

When asked for a cheese board we were told that the "cheese was out of season"!

The have little or no internet presence.


----------



## Boswellin (9 Apr 2011)

*Kilcooly's*

I live and work in Ballybunion and Kilcooly's is my choice for food. I've also seen the rooms (I'm a photographer) and they're gorgeous. Fabulous decor and furnishings, the staff are great and the food is superb. Particular fav of mine is the seafood chowder with homemade bread.


----------



## ajapale (9 Apr 2011)

This thread is 3 years old.

There are two reviews on TripAdvisor (one positive and one weird negative one):



I still cant get over the "cheese is out of season" statement!

In fairness back in 07 the staff were very pleasant but very un organised.


----------

